# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  ВСТРЕЧА юбиляра.

## Уралочка

*Встреча юбиляра.*

Ярко встретить именинницу???? Да пожалуйста!!!



*В комплект входит ВИДЕО с МК, подробный текст и музыка.*

*Стоимость комплекта 300р*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

sveta.miga (19.04.2017), дюймовка (19.04.2017), ЛюдмилаТолина (19.04.2017), никанора (20.04.2017), Окрыленная (19.04.2017)

----------


## Марья2509

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, эта встреча подойдет для женщины 60 лет?

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, эта встреча подойдет для женщины 60 лет?


Эта встреча универсальная

----------


## ekaateryna

Здравствуйте,хотела бы приобрести!

----------


## Irisska

Здравствуйте, как приобрести материальчик?

----------

